# So Ive made some mistakes...Who hasnt?



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

This is pretty sad....But first I wanted to tell BucksNBulls, UZ-A-Bow, and dkhntrdstn That I owe them an apology of some sort. I have no Idea who you are, or what I did to offend you in the past, but obviously I did something wrong. I am sorry. I never was told ny anyone what I was doing wrong, therefor I didnt know what I needed to change. Guess that comes from talking behind peoples back, and not confronting people in a respectable way to conquer their differences. 
I left UAC to better my life. I have no hard feelings toward UAC or G. What has been said or is being said is sad. I agree with the short man that says you should tell G personally, or call him. I love the sport, and miss being around a shop like I used to
Its sad that there is so much hatred between people, yet they dont talk about it like grown men, yet they talk so badly about them.
I know I have screwed up in the past, and made mistakes with people, and I apologize If I have ever offended you or a friend. I sincerely do. I have gone through a rough stage of life the past couple of years, and needed some help. Just sad that nobody cares about friends, unless its of benefit to you. I wish I could change the past, but I cant. But I can tell you that from here on, I will do my best to treat all with the love and respect that they do deserve. I sincerely wish all a great hunt, and all goes well on the hill, and at home.
I do hope that everyone on here knows that we all share the same great passion about ARCHERY, and BOW HUNTING not shop politics. We can all be better people if we all just communicate, and dont bad mouth others. 
I do hope all our local bow shops do well, and we help those that struggle to survive, and let them know of our concerns before they get out of hand.
Sorry to all again, and hope there are no more hard feelings. And like I said, please tell me what bothered you so I can fix it, rather than be a burden in the back of your head!
Good luck to all!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, hell, Curly. If we're going to man up...

I'm sorry that I even let that thread slide. I read it minutes after it was posted and I should have deleted it.

I don't think most archers have the slightest clue how much UAC and the other shops contribute to the sport. And while everybody is entitled to their opinion, this forum doesn't allow those shops to advertise for free, so why should we allow forum members to trash talk them, likely doing harm to their bottom line, (which is exactly the intent of a post like that). It's one thing to relate an incident or experience; it's entirely another thing to make personal attacks and judgments with harmful intent, especially without the benefit of basic knowledge. (Fact is that changing a bowstring will often change the way a bow sounds.)

I mentioned this to a couple of our forum members in the real world. As I was complaining about it, one of them asked me, "So why didn't you just delete it?" When he asked that, it kind of felt like walking around all day wondering why there are so many flies buzzing around just to discover you've got shyte on your shoe.

So, my apologies. It won't happen again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I only have the second hand version of what went down over there Curley but you've always been good to my daughter and I when we were there. I appreciate you helping a noobie out as much as you did while I was there. Seeing you was always good because you were quick to acknowledge me being there, making me feel welcome at the shop and were quick to help me out with all the questions and issues I had. Bummer you're not around there anymore but thats water under the bridge I guess and can't be helped at this point. Hope I run into you up on the front so we can catch up and shoot the **** for a bit. Best of luck to you Curley... you're a good dude.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to accept responsibility Curly for bad things that were said and to apologize for things that you aren't even aware of. You could have gotten mad and flung dung back at them but ended a bad story by showing everyone that your a bigger man than that. You just raised a few steps on the ladder of life to me. Good Job!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck....I don't even know ya Curley and I was impressed at you're concern. All I've read the last couple of year's about you and the shop were good things on this forum. 

Good luck to you !!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Heck....I don't even know ya Curley and I was impressed at you're concern. All I've read the last couple of year's about you and the shop were good things on this forum.
> 
> Good luck to you !!


Well stated +1


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Curley is good. I like Curley.....


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Curley,
You've always been very helpful, professional and courteous to this old man and I appreciate it and thank you for it! I'm not aware of the circumstances you speak of, but I was in the shop last week and they were very much in need of some help???
Best of luck to you and I know this will work out for a guy as standup as your message proves you to be.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Curley is good. I like Curley.....


+1 Friday night leagues wont be the same without you holding down the fort.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

I'am a man ! I can nut it up, I see you also can nut it up. So... sorry if I burnt you in any way. with my coments. When I called the shop to let em know I felt like crap, wHo cares? Its. really hard to leave problems at home when it comes to work.


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

I had to join the forum just so I could comment.. I have no idea what happened or didnt happen down at the UAC nor do I care. G and Curley have always treated me and my buddies good down there, and we're not really regulars.

Curley, you wanted to hear about it if you ever offended anyone so hear it goes: one day while at the shop you told one of my buddies that his BOWTECH was a piece of crap (just messin with him I'm sure) but anyway you made him cry like a little girl.. now he shoots a Katera :shock: anyways youv'e always takin good care of us, hope whatever your doin now works out good for ya -Jeff


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

curley I have never had a probelem with you or UAC. You always treated me with respect.
I Dont know what happend and dont want to know. Good luck buddy

UAC has always treated me great I would suggest them to anyone Thanks G.

Scott Weatherspoon


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Scotty! 
You are the man, and always admired your shooting/hunting/and all around kindness!
Wish you all the best, and dont worry.....there will be a shop soon ran by the great people of utah that cateres too everyone, not just the "groupies"......
soon to be continued........................


----------



## olmossyhorn (Oct 6, 2007)

Curley
I don’t care who says what about you! You and all the guys down at the shop have been great to me! It sure isn’t the same without you around anymore..kinda quite! You and all the people down at UAC have helped me tremendously in the past year with my shooting! Sure you knocked my bow-tech but you still helped me! I never heard nor care what happened between you and G, just hope you are doing well and wish you luck on the upcoming archery season!!
Matt


----------

